# Monitoring TrippLite UPS



## nerozero (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello,
I got "TrippLite SmartPro 230V" UPS is there anything I can get status from it via USB HID or Serial? something like apcupsd  ? 

Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 28, 2018)

sysutils/nut
Looks like its covered here:
SMX1500LCD
USB (protocol 2009)
https://networkupstools.org/stable-hcl.html


----------



## nerozero (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks I will try it ...


----------

